# What Am I? Pom/Corgi or Pom/Sheltie, or Pom/Other?



## Bumblina (Jul 6, 2010)

Jojo's from a Pomeranian Rescue group. They did a wonderful job rehabilitating him from his terrified former self. We have our suspicions that he's either a Pom/Corgi or a Pom/Sheltie, but are open to other ideas.

He is a noisy little guy, with all sorts of snorts, grumbles, whines, and snarfs. He also loves to chase horses. High food drive, low retrieving drive, and not a fan of big strange dogs.

Any ideas to what he might be?




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, he is adorable!!!  Hmmm... I'm terrible at breed guessing. I mean, I for sure see the Pom. I don't really see Corgi, tbh. I can maybe see the Pom/Sheltie thing.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

He is a cutie! I can definitely see the corgi mix with pom there.


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

To me, I DO see corgi, and the noises and herding instinct back that up. Corgis are known "conversationalists" with MANY noises that they make. Here is my girl, and I can see some of her in your pretty dog:










here are some of her sounds: [video]http://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i245/wtryan/Our%20Pets/?action=view&current=010-1.flv[/video]


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

100% adorable is what he is!!!!!! After looking at Badgermom's photos I agree there is some corgi in there. In the second photo he reminds me a lot of my friends shelties (the fur and the tail). But like I said, he is 100% adorable, what a good looking dog!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Badgersmom said:


> To me, I DO see corgi, and the noises and herding instinct back that up. Corgis are known "conversationalists" with MANY noises that they make. Here is my girl, and I can see some of her in your pretty dog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably agree with everyone else and would say Pom/corgi mix. I'm not very good at guesses.

On a side note, I loved the 'sounds' video! What a cutie! Lol.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

He actually reminds me of a fluffy corgi owned by another member here. So I totally see Corgi. I would also agree with the Pom/Corgi mix suggestions!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I see sheltie. I would expect a corgi pom mix to have stiff erect ears but this dogs ears tip. the coat is also reminisant of a sheltie


----------



## Bumblina (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for your responses!!! Badgersmom, omg, your girl is SO awesome. I think I would end up talking to her all day just to hear those noises. Jojo does more whiny-type noises. I have not heard anything like your girl's wonderful sounds at all. Perhaps he's part Sheltie after all, though your girl's smile looks SO much like Jojo's.

Keechak--good point about the ears! His ears flop up and down slightly when he moves.


----------



## Beastit (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with the shelti corgi as well.
I had a shelti/pekingese mix which everyone thought was part pom.
The coat to me looks shelti.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Keechak said:


> I see sheltie. I would expect a corgi pom mix to have stiff erect ears but this dogs ears tip. the coat is also reminisant of a sheltie


It's not uncommon for Corgis to have floppy ears sometimes, though, right? Especially in non-show corgis.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I've never personally seen a floppy eared corgi I've seen a few corgi mixes and a lot of purebreds and all had erect ears. I'm sure floppy ears are possible just like in the GSD tho highly uncommon.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I think pom/sheltie his coat looks very much like a sheltie. Its possible he's just a hienz 57 with a bunch of mixes. Either way he's really cute!


----------

